# Borla Exhaust Installed Today!



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Bought and Installed at TDPerformance in Cincinnati, Ohio. I am VERY pleased. Nice deep tone. Not overpowering on the road, except when you step on it, then it snarls. :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sounds clips plz. thx:cheers


----------



## rockstr3 (Aug 24, 2006)

i have heard most people complaining that it has a pretty good drone, you agree?


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I am very pleased with it. Saving now for a set of Kook's Long Tubes to go with it!:lol:


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

i just installed the borla cat back on my 06m6 i like the way it sounds and i just added the volant cai also nice combo when i lean on the gas pedal


----------

